

Bitcoin online gambling: Tossing a coin - agilenature

my friend and I are building an online gambling site for bitcoins. This is our first toy iteration http://www.mangofuzz.com. What do you think? We are deciding what would be the next casino game to implement.
======
ScottWhigham
Flagging as spam. Registered for a new account five days ago and posted a link
to a casino. "my friend and I are building..." - maybe so but if it smells
like spam, it usually is. Google doesn't even have it in its index which I
also find suspicious.

~~~
agilenature
Would you take my word if I say it is not spam?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Of course not. You have no history here and you registered under a pseudonym.
You have no information in your profile page. You've done nothing to show you
are not a spammer at this point.

~~~
agilenature
I am sad to hear that. I thought it was the right place to discuss about
entrepreneurial ideas. I was wrong. I am sorry to annoy you like that. Feel
free to do whatever to do you feel it is right. I will bring my discussions to
other place. And many thanks to the gentlemen that gave me valuable feedback.
Much appreciated.

------
erjierjtjrej
A very similar service already exists on the deepweb, I'm not sure of it's
success though, have only seen it while passing by.

~~~
agilenature
Yeah, I just saw it, it is offline

------
coryl
Super curious to hear about the legality of something like this, have you
looked into it?

~~~
agilenature
As long as it is not about using real money it is not a problem.

